# does 3m rubbing compound expire



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

i painted a hood used bc/cc I color sanded with 1000 1500 2000 then hit it with 3m rubbing compound and then with polish at first it looks good but then it hazed up . I re sand it at 1500 2000 again making sure to get every inch thinking i may have not gotten the 1000 out but that did not work. Now i am using 2 pads first 1 is wool other is foam. Also this is not the first time i used these items worked great before.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

You did not check the expiration date on it before you used it :0 :0 :0 



just fucking with you bro, no it does not expire..... and i would say if it was rock hard then toss it ....


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

so why does it haze up after a day ??????????


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Jun 29 2008, 09:32 PM~10976462
> *so why does it haze up after a day ??????????
> *


Are you putting anything on it to seal it? Like hand glaze or finishing glaze.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like it's still cureing.
Maybe let it cure out in the sun a couple of days first.
Or if your compound has glaze in it, it is hideing the scratches,
It'll do that until the first washing.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

no i have not used a final glaze and the paint jobs a week old. I had used before with no problems its just been these 2 last jobs.Also different clears on both.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I recently used mine that was over a year old, so you shouldn't have a problem with age... mine worked just as good as when I got it. I always use glaze after the compound though.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Hazing ??????????? Sounds odd





i remember an old timer saying something about the humidity creating a hazynes afterwards - never found out if that was true


Let us know you figure it out.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Are you sure the clear had the right amount of activator?
Sure sounds like it's not cured.
Maybe you had bad activator?
Does the clear seem hard? Can you dent it with your fingernail?
I'm just guessing here :uh:


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

yes hard as a rock and its 2 different paint jobs with different brands and u can tell more from a angle. i will post a pics


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

i try polishing them twice they look good at first then a day or two later they get like this


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

ttt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

let them sit for a week and retry??


----------

